# Transformatori >  Vajag noteikt parametrus toroid spolei

## mailto

562-00039-00 EON15-G2 http://www.jblproservice.com/navigat... Series.html Ko iegadaaties vietaa?

----------


## JDat

No comments...

----------


## mailto

Tieshaam? Na haljavu nekad neizbrauks bet lai nomainiitu droshinaataaju arii tumba valjaa jaaskruuvee!!!

----------


## andrievs

Ar savu, potams, necilo IQ es spēju saprast tikai to, ka pacients nelieto diakritiskās un pieturzīmes, kā arī neprot ielikt linku uz konkrētu dokumentu, kurā varētu aplūkot viņa "toroid spoli".

----------


## tornislv

Problēma, ka norādītajos linkos ir visa (atkārtoju - *visa*) nepieciešamā informācija, lai noteiktu tā tora parametrus, tā uz aci noteicu, ka primārais sastāv no 2 sekcijām pa 110V, sekundārais no 2 x YY V, pēc sprieguma un norādītās jaudas strāva varētu būt Z A, tora jauda - nnn VA  ::

----------

